# mv Lake Burnaby /Golden and Silver Comets



## Ian Richardson (Jan 9, 2010)

I am carrying out research into the Western Canada S.S. Company and the above vessel was owned by them and managed by Ropners 1957 - 58.

Also the coasters Golden Comet and Silver Comet owned by the Bonny Shipping Co., Guernsey, again managed by Ropners 1961 - 1969.

As much information as possible please, builders, dimensions, subsequent fate etc.

Regards,

Ian Richardson


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ian, a warm welcome to you on your first posting and hopefully someone will be able to assist you - we have moved your posting to this forum for a better response. Thank you for joining the community, do enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings. (Thumb)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Ian and wecome aboard 'Ships Nostalgia'. With regards to your query:-

'Llantrisant'. Built 1952 for Thomas Radcliffe by Bartrams, South Dock, Sunderland - Yard No.335.
GRT = 6140, L = 145.3m, B = 18.9m
1957 renamed 'Lake Burnaby', Western Canada S.S. Co.
3/11/58. Wrecked Sulu Sea, NE of Borneo

'Silver Comet'. Built 1961 by Arnhemsche Scheepsbouw, Arnhem - Yard No.400
GRT = 1279, L = 72.3m, B = 10.5m
1968 renamed 'Silver Star'
1969 'Gerda'
1973 'Megrez'
1976 'Frigo King'
1981 'Iffco 1"
1988 Broken Up

'Golden Comet'. Built 1960 by De Waal, Zaltbommel - Yard No.670.
GRT = 1280, L = 65.3m, B = 10.5m
1968 renamed 'Golden Star'
1969 'Shamrock Reefer'
2/10/70 wrecked off Assenta Beach near Lisbon.

Regards,
Dennis.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

exsailor said:


> Hello Ian and wecome aboard 'Ships Nostalgia'. With regards to your query:-
> 
> 'Llantrisant'. Built 1952 for Thomas Radcliffe by Bartrams, South Dock, Sunderland - Yard No.335.
> GRT = 6140, L = 145.3m, B = 18.9m
> ...


Odd(?) remark concerning the sale of Llantrisant, the vessel was sold to capitalize the Llanishen and Llangorse which were built for demise charter to Shell International Marine.


----------



## Ian Richardson (Jan 9, 2010)

Many thanks for your very useful information, and certainly gaps are now being filled. The next question is relating to the Lake Atlin built in 1954 as the Jersey Mist. Subsequently sold in 1965 to become Irene Ailas.
I know she was 7835 grt dimensions 448 x 58 feet, diesel engines with a speed of 12.5 knots.
I also believe she was built by Doxfords at Sunderland for Morel's of Cardiff.
I would like these details to be confirmed and her ultimate fate.
Many thanks, and best regards,

Ian Richardson.


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Ian Richardson said:


> Many thanks for your very useful information, and certainly gaps are now being filled. The next question is relating to the Lake Atlin built in 1954 as the Jersey Mist. Subsequently sold in 1965 to become Irene Ailas.
> I know she was 7835 grt dimensions 448 x 58 feet, diesel engines with a speed of 12.5 knots.
> I also believe she was built by Doxfords at Sunderland for Morel's of Cardiff.
> I would like these details to be confirmed and her ultimate fate.
> ...


JERSEY MIST 1954-55 / LAKE ATLIN 1955-65 (mv, ON 185995, 5484 grt, 420.0 bp (447.8 oa) x 57.75 x 37.6, b. Doxford, Sunderland 1954) Morel 1954-55, Western Canada 1955-65 (Ropner management 1956-65); 1.1954 completed, 1965 Greek Irene Xilas, 19.1.1970 engine breakdown and 4.2.1970 towed into Singapore, 4.11.1978 left Shimonoseki for BU at Shanghai


----------



## Ian Richardson (Jan 9, 2010)

Many thanks for that useful information.

Regards,

Ian Richardson


----------

